
Uber Turned a Promising Bikeshare Company into Literal Garbage - elsewhen
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/5dz94x/uber-acquisition-jump-bikeshare-destroyed-thousands-of-bikes
======
rasz
the idea of a 'Promising Bikeshare Company' is a myth, such thing never
existed. [https://www.theatlantic.com/photo/2018/03/bike-share-
oversup...](https://www.theatlantic.com/photo/2018/03/bike-share-oversupply-
in-china-huge-piles-of-abandoned-and-broken-bicycles/556268/) Its all a big VC
scam.

